# Advice on a viv for a pygmy hedgehog



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm looking into getting a pygmy hedgehog. It will be housed in a 4ft wooden viv with sliding glass doors. I know they need plenty of ventilation so I'm going to add extra vents to the viv. Would it be better in the long run to have some wooden doors with mess or would it be ok with the extra vents?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I have mesh in my current one but my next one I think I may have glass but add extra vents. I think it depends on the size of het vents ect. Sorry I cant be a bigger help.


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

Its ok thanks 

Just wanna make sure the hedgehog would be ok before I buy one. 

Looked after a wild hedgehog years ago when I lived out in the countryside, was only for a week or so till it got better, it sure loved its catfood! Wasn't that grumpy for a wild one to be honest haha


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

mine are in vivs at the moment.. i still have the glass doors...and they are just peachy!


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

Great nice one 

Also what make of wheel have people bought? The viv I'm collecting tomorrow is about 12 inches in height.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

mine have those flying saucer ones... you can't give them to the hogs though until they are over 12 weeks as it can damage their little legs...


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I've read about that, don't want it hurting itself on the first day! I'll start with the viv and get the extra vents put in, get the other bits 'n bobs and will get a hoggy 

Its mostly for my Mrs although I do like them as well, I've got the chameleon and the gargoyle gecko so now she wants a hoggy :2thumb:


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't use vivs, mine is in a zoozone 2 the large one, and i have a flying saucer wheel aswell


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

I was thinking about a saucer instead of a wheel because the viv is 1ft high so would be a squeeze to get it in cos seen they need to be about 12 inches.

I'll get one that doesn't squeek, hopefully, I need get my beauty sleep each night! :lol2:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Hiya Tony and Sami,
Mine are on flying saucers, and they seem to do really well in them 
With regards to vivs versus cages it's down to own personal choice, I prefer the cages as I like to get everything in the bath and give it a good hose down with the shower every week, and as Rach says, she gets on very well with the vivs, some people do have mesh doors, it's all down to personal choice, as long as there is plenty of ventilation the hedgehog will be fine 
Hope this helps 
*


----------

